# Pregnant after partial Molar miscarriage



## ArizonaGirl

Hi all,

I am new here. We had a miscarriage last June, and it was a partial Molar pregnancy. Just found out yesterday we are pregnant again. I am so scared of something horrible happening again. Has anyone else been through this? I think it is almost a curse to find out so soon! EDD is 10/14/11.


----------



## Serendipity40

Hi there,

I Havent been through same as you but just wanted to say Congratulations on yr BFP, like you i only posted yday as am feeling very same as you after a loss last month...its the scariest feeling in world but i have found reading these boards so much help & now i have begun posting as its all about keeping busy & passing the time & if i can support others along the way thats even better!

i am 5wks3days 2day..my last m/c was at 7wks...


----------



## Clo

Hey Arizona girl. so sorry for your loss *hugs* Congratulations on ur bpf! I have been through the same thing and I am now 26 weeks!

It is so scary being pg again after a pmp but you just have to take one day at a time *hugs*

Are u going to be given early scans? I had scans at 6, 8 and 10 weeks as well as my 12 week scan and that was really reassuring. 

There's a group in the lounge section on this site called molar and partial molar support group which is for people who have had a molar or partial molar pregnancy. The girls on there are lovely and are all at different stages, some are still being tested after their pmp, some are ttc, some are pregnant again and some have had a baby now after their pmp. I cant post the link cuz I'm on my fone but u should be able to do a search and find it.

Xxxxx


----------



## Hammy58

Hi ArizonaGirl!

Just wanted to let you know your not alone. I'm currently going through the same thing. Just found out I am pregnant yesterday after having a partial molar last June. I'm scared as well.

I think it's almost a curse to find out that your expecting so soon too! Except I can't help myself, I'm always peeing on a stick to find out if I am or not! Now I'm thinking I should have waited a few more days to test. Oh well. I always tell myself it's out of my hands because it is. There is nothing anyone can do to change the outcome of these things. I'm just going to try and continue on each day doing my normal daily activities and try not to put much thought into it because there is nothing I can do. 

Hope your feeling a bit better today :)


----------



## AmandaLucsMom

Hi ArizonaGirl! I am in the same situation as you are. I had a mc last June and it was determined that it was partial molar. I am currently almost 8 weeks pregnant (edd 9/21) and worried, but feel much better after an ultrasound last week found a heartbeat! my Dr said you have a 7% chance of a another partial molar pregnancy reoccurring. When do you go to the Dr? 

As Clo said, there another group of us that are going through the same as you in various stages. You may find comfort reading their stories. I only recently joined and all the ladies are very nice and supportive. Here is the link: 
https://www.babyandbump.com/general/422946-molar-partial-molar-pregnancy-support-group.html

Good luck to you, I'm sure all will go well!


----------



## misk

AmandaLucsMom said:


> Hi ArizonaGirl! I am in the same situation as you are. I had a mc last June and it was determined that it was partial molar. I am currently almost 8 weeks pregnant (edd 9/21) and worried, but feel much better after an ultrasound last week found a heartbeat! my Dr said you have a 7% chance of a another partial molar pregnancy reoccurring. When do you go to the Dr?
> 
> As Clo said, there another group of us that are going through the same as you in various stages. You may find comfort reading their stories. I only recently joined and all the ladies are very nice and supportive. Here is the link:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/general/422946-molar-partial-molar-pregnancy-support-group.html
> 
> Good luck to you, I'm sure all will go well!



Did they see anything strange at first scan this time round?


----------



## catcatcat

My good mate had a molar and has since gone on to have 3 gorgeous very healthy daughters x


----------



## misk

Was anyones pregnancy closely moniterd after a partial molar?


----------



## catcatcat

My friend was she got scanned at 6 wks then a lot after that


----------



## WTCRN

ArizonaGirl said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here. We had a miscarriage last June, and it was a partial Molar pregnancy. Just found out yesterday we are pregnant again. I am so scared of something horrible happening again. Has anyone else been through this? I think it is almost a curse to find out so soon! EDD is 10/14/11.

Hi, I was dx with a partial molar molar at my first 12 week scan on 07 13 12- Friday the 13th:( I had a d and c on 07 20 where my hcg was around 30 k. My doctor said after 3 negatives and reaching zero I could consider trying again. She wanted me to wait late November early December. Well I just got my NGO 3 days before my period and had a blood test that was normal. I'm going in today, 48 hrs later to make sure it's doubled. So we only waited 3 months after my d and c and I'm hoping this one is healthy and normal. I'm very nervous. I don't have many symptoms yet as its only one day after my missed period. Only hungry a lot. Full boobs, not sore yet, and going per a little more often. Good luck to you. I'm an Rn and have done research and after levels reach 0 there is a less than 1% chance it will happen again, with a partial molar. I'm still very anxious! Good luck to you. Keep me posted!

WTCRN


----------



## Rafferty

Hi ArizonaGirl (and others!)! I just also wanted to encourage you to check the thread Amanda posted: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/general/422946-molar-partial-molar-pregnancy-support-group.html

This is a group of wonderful women who all would love to support you throughout your pregnancy or (wait to conceive) after PMP diagnosis. Many of them are well into pregnancy themselves!

I also had a PMP in March, we started TTC again in late July, and now are pregnant! I also have done lots of research on likely hood of recurrence and most studies say 1-2% chance for PMP after hCG hits zero.


----------



## Hammy58

Hi!
I just wanted to update from my earlier post on this thread. It's crazy looking back and remembering where I was when I posted my last response. However, the pregnancy I posted about after my partial molar was a totally healthy and normal pregnancy and I now have my beautiful baby boy Maddox. It's been well worth the pain and worry. We didn't wait long after our partial molar to start trying either. Three normal blood tests and we said let's do this! After much research, I found that the odds of having another partial after three normal blood tests was extremely extremely low. I remember feeling like we were never going to have our baby, but I was very wrong. It will happen for those of you in the same situation. Just try and stay strong, keep hope, it will happen. It just may take a bit longer for us, but that's o.k. you appreciate it even more!


----------

